# 17 / 26 Tig Torch parts



## 682bear (Jul 6, 2021)

Free to good home...

I have a bag of torch parts that I can't use... I use a 20 series torch, these will fit a 17 or 26 series (I'm pretty sure, anyway)

There are 15 alumina cups, including:

2 ea. #5
5 ea. #6
6 ea. #7
2 ea. #8

11 collet bodies, including:

2 ea. 0.040
2 ea. 1/16
2 ea. 3/32
2 ea. 1/8
3 ea. 5/32

11 collets, including:

1 ea. 0.040
2 ea. 1/16
6 ea. 3/32
2 ea. 1/8

3 long back caps
1 stubby back cap

Most is new or very lightly used... a few of the cups and one 3/32 collet has been well used. I see Radnor and Weldcraft brands, but most don't have brands on them.




The first "I'll take it!" gets the choice of part of this stuff or all of it... let me know what you want.

Here is the catch... I'm not exactly getting rich giving this stuff away, so, once you receive the package, if you are happy with it, I would appreciate it if you would send a few dollars to offset the shipping.

If you don't, I won't scream, holler, yell, or fuss, I promise... but I would appreciate it.

-Bear


----------



## Firstram (Jul 6, 2021)

Very generous, I’m sure someone can use them!


----------



## machPete99 (Jul 6, 2021)

If those are for the CK 17 torch I could use them for my TIG rig. Please PM me to work out details, and thanks for putting this out there!

--Peter


----------



## 682bear (Jul 6, 2021)

The torch parts are spoken for...

-Bear


----------

